# I need help



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I am a plumber with 30 years in the trade. But I have abit of a problem. 

How do I set a water closet?

How do I do a tub drain?

I have countless hours of experience in plumbing but I have never come across these 2 problems.

Please respond immediately with detailed free advice or I will chastise you to the entire community.

signed,
COUNTLESS NEW MEMBERS POSING AS PLUMBERS.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Hello


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Water closet? WTF is a water closet? If you have water in a closet you have real problems! Now a toilet is easy, ask any Home Depot employee!! You can do it, they can help!

Tub shoe? I never knew tubs wore shoes, unless its a specific shoe one must wear when installing a tub to which I would advise a steel toe shoe capable of withstanding the G-Force from a falling tub.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I need help too. I would like to install a Thermostatic Mixing valve behind my toilet. I would like to have water from the HOT water heater filling the bowl during the winter time to keep the seat from being frosty on my bare asss. Any help is greatly appreciated.:thumbup:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

May i say Sears ,, They can do it ALL ! No Prolem Heffe


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I need help too. I only have one hose bibb at my house and I'm sick and tired of having to buy 100' lengths of hose to water the garden out back.

Can I install one in the back and if so, how much do you think it would cost?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I need help to I have to run a vent in the wall but the studs are in the way, what should I do?


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Ron said:


> I need help to I have to run a vent in the wall but the studs are in the way, what should I do?


 
Studor, duh!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Studor, duh!


Thats what I'm talking about I just love free advice. :laughing:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Ron said:


> Thats what I'm talking about I just love free advice. :laughing:


That's why we make the big bucks:whistling2:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I would like to file a sexual harrassment suit against the counter guy at the plumbing supply. I asked for one of those chrome cover thingys for my sink, and he called me a cock hole.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

You need help alright . . . for that poor attitude of yours. 

Did it ever occur to you that these misfortunate plumbers have not had access to your level of training? That's what I thought!  Not every plumber out there was born into the trade like you and so many others of the PZ elite.

Please, some common courtesy is called for to help these poor souls who are in the trenches every day battling to Protect the Health of the Nation. :laughing:

On the serious side - there are many in the trade who are 'plumbing' with little to no training, other than how to sell and replace. What I find remarkable is that plumbers who have earned their licenses are helping those who obviously should not be using the term plumber to describe themselves.

Carry on . . .


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm too busy to respond to you right now PC, I gotta go stick a potable water hose into a pipe full of shiot. BRB


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Matt said:


> I'm too busy to respond to you right now PC, I gotta go stick a potable water hose into a pipe full of shiot. BRB


No problem . . . chance of cross contamination is practically nil. :laughing


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Did it ever occur to you that these misfortunate plumbers have not had access to your level of training? That's what I thought!  Not every plumber out there was born into the trade like you and so many others of the PZ elite.
> 
> Please, some common courtesy is called for to help these poor souls who are in the trenches every day battling to Protect the Health of the Nation. :laughing:


Yea after Roto Rooter's 6 week training course we should pick up their slack and finish the training...:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Here is my question. I am so tired of my toilet seat being cold in the mornings, so I was wondering if I could run hot water to my toilet and if so, how would I go about doing it?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Well I been plumbing for years but soldering always been so hard for me. Thank the plumbing gods for sharkbites.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank god we now have copper glue. That's all I use. Never could figure out that soldering thing....



SewerRatz said:


> Well I been plumbing for years but soldering always been so hard for me. Thank the plumbing gods for sharkbites.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

As I sit here and read this silly thread, I decided to shut the laptop and play with my ballcock, its more exciting


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> As I sit here and read this silly thread, I decided to shut the laptop and play with my ballcock, its more exciting


 
put on a cockhole cover.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

:laughing:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I went to Lowes and asked the guy in plumbing section for a 1/4 inch petcock. He told me to go to petsmart, or was it x mart?


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

well since every plumber has never ran into a problem that they have had a question on how other plumbers resolved it with out going through trial and error on their own this forum should not even exsist


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

plumjoe said:


> well since every plumber has never ran into a problem that they have had a question on how other plumbers resolved it with out going through trial and error on their own this forum should not even exsist


Sorry to be the one to break the news to you but it does exist. :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PZ Rookie spouting off but I can't help myself on this one.

In my first visit to this forum I came across the pic in Ron's post that clearly states Plumbing PROFESSIONALS Only. It did not say LICENSED plumbers only. If someone has garnered credentials without experience and training, a good case can be made that although they legally possess a license to plumb, they are probably not a PROFESSIONAL in the field.

It appears that this thread started as some comic relief aimed at those that should never have posted here to start with. I'm sure it may sting a bit for those that didn't get good training on the basics but just like our trade isn't for the thin skinned apparently neither is this forum (and rightfully so).


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I cut the 1/4" gas tubing going to my water heater, can I use compression union to repair it?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

how bout some more "private area's" 


like the biz lounge.......


or whatever


----------



## vegaschk (Aug 27, 2010)

No tub drain in 30 years? wow


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumbing really hasn't changed that much in the 15 years Ive been doing it. Hots on the left and **** flows down hill. I dont know everything but in most cases I can figure it out. Its still good to learn new tricks.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I need help too. I can't figure out this sawzall thing. I cut a copper line apart and it is currently spraying water out. Is that bad? I keep trying to soldier it back together but the soldier isn't melting. Should I get an oxyactelyene torch? I have my pre soldiered fittings from the Home depot this should be easy.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

RW Plumbing said:


> I need help too. I can't figure out this sawzall thing. I cut a copper line apart and it is currently spraying water out. Is that bad? I keep trying to soldier it back together but the soldier isn't melting. Should I get an oxyactelyene torch? I have my pre soldiered fittings from the Home depot this should be easy.


 
That's because "soldier" doesn't melt. Solder does.:laughing:


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

I REALLY need help. I burned out all my sawzall blades on this cast-iron pipe, and I've barely scratched it. How many blades will I burn thru before I cut thru this stuff?


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

TheSkinnyGuy said:


> I REALLY need help. I burned out all my sawzall blades on this cast-iron pipe, and I've barely scratched it. How many blades will I burn thru before I cut thru this stuff?


Well that depends, I hope you are using the wood and nail blades. Those corse teeth really tear though that cast iron. The teeth on a metal blade are too small for cast iron.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

PLUMB TIME said:


> That's because "soldier" doesn't melt. Solder does.:laughing:


Yes they do. Ever melt a green army man when you were a kid?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

TheSkinnyGuy said:


> I REALLY need help. I burned out all my sawzall blades on this cast-iron pipe, and I've barely scratched it. How many blades will I burn thru before I cut thru this stuff?


Ask Mr Owl.
Mr Owl, how many sawzall blades does it take to reach the center:laughing:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Bill said:


> Ask Mr Owl.
> Mr Owl, how many sawzall blades does it take to reach the center:laughing:


 
A one, a two, a three......crunch.

Are we that old?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

PLUMB TIME said:


> That's because "soldier" doesn't melt. Solder does.:laughing:


They will melt when our military gets the lasers that we are mounting on some of their vehicles going.


----------

